# Alabama - Pepin event (?)



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Didn't know if any of ya'll will be passing through on this date or not. This event is at my primary B & M. Just the word *Pepin* sold me. I will try and find out more information in the next day or so. I plan on going by anyway. If you're in town........or thinking about it, PM me.

Salvinelli/Pepin Garcia Cigar Explosion:

Thursday, December 7, 4PM-8 PM.

Tobacco Shop, 1676-C Montgomery Highway 
Hoover, Al (across from Crest Cadillac on Highway 31) Phone: (205)824-1644

Andy


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Talked to one of the guys a little while ago. Not gonna be a super big event. They're hoping the Black labels will be in by then. 

Still should be fun !!


----------

